# Service manual or schematics for Crate tube amp?



## HD2000 (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone knows where I can get a service manual and/or a schematic for a Crate Vintage tube 60 combo (model VC6210)?
I just picked one up cheap (needs repairs) so I'd like to have as much documentation available as possible. I've sent an e-mail to Crate as well... just don't really expect a prompt response from them so I figured I'd try here.

Thanks


----------



## mkaye (Jan 25, 2009)

try here
http://www.schematicheaven.com/post70s.htm

mark


----------



## HD2000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Tried that one and a couple of others I stumbled on but nobody seems to have the VC6xxx series (Vintage Club 60). 
I guess I'll have to guess based on some of the other models :smile:


----------



## HD2000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Much to my surprise and delight - I received a schematic in an e-mail from Crate today kksjur


----------

